# Fake Schwinn Corvette 5-Speeds



## cyberpaull

Been seeing a lot of fake 5-Speed Corvettes on Ebay and Craigslist. It just turns my stomach. It's so obvious the derailleur's is late 70's early 80's, that they install on a Corvette bike. Just my two cents. "If I am mistaken, then I will apologize for this post".


----------



## island schwinn

the 2 pictured are the real deal.alot of the 5 speeds out there have replacement parts,rear wheel,hub,spoke protector,derailleur,etc.those parts can be hard to find and shops would use newer stuff to replace broken/worn parts.
the things you can't fake are the shifter boss,cable guides,and front chainring.there have been a couple total fakes for sale,but you can tell from the missing brazed on parts.also serial numbers can help if they're not 61/62 numbers,although there is one 63 model verified.


----------



## Talewinds

Are the 5-speeds more desirable or something?


----------



## rhenning

They are rare therefore desirable  Only built for a bit over one year.  Roger


----------



## island schwinn

my friend GTs58 and myself started a thread and registry about the 5 speeds a couple years ago on schwinnbikeforum.to date,we've indentified only 70 of these models.i'm sure there are a few still hiding out,but at that number,they would be considered rare.especially when you take into account how many bikes schwinn built in those days.the official introduction was in mid 61 and ran all the way through 62,with one 63 documented so far.


----------



## cyberpaull

*Thanks*



island schwinn said:


> my friend GTs58 and myself started a thread and registry about the 5 speeds a couple years ago on schwinnbikeforum.to date,we've indentified only 70 of these models.i'm sure there are a few still hiding out,but at that number,they would be considered rare.especially when you take into account how many bikes schwinn built in those days.the official introduction was in mid 61 and ran all the way through 62,with one 63 documented so far.




Thanks for the info. This way I can break down the serial numbers somewhat, to make sure the corvette is from the right time.


----------



## island schwinn

right after i typed the last post,i went on a mission about 30 minutes from me and picked up another 5 speed in stockton.it's for a friend,but it's a real nice bike.
just be patient and you'll find one soon enough.


----------



## GTs58

Here is that Black Corvette you have pictured when it was for sale on ebay around three + years ago. It was redone, sold and the current seller/owner has had it for almost two years I think. He also added a few items not original to the bike. It is definitely a 5 speed Corvette.

Do you have the ad link for that Red Corvette, or any info on it including the serial number?


----------



## GTs58

*Found It*

Craigs listing http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/bik/4222874539.html

From what I can see in the pictures it looks like the real deal to me. A 61 model with the 61 only stem and the seller states he has the original seat and bars. Hopefully the correct grips are on the stored bars. The rear derailleur is a 1964 or 65 steel wheeled Huret and it may be a Schwinn issued piece sporting the Sprint tag that was attached to the Hershey kiss indent. The small cap bow pedals are not correct nor is the 1964 and up spoke protector.


----------



## vincev

I know GT is probably tired of seeing these two but I like posting them.The one could use a better seat.They are the real deals.Both looked kind of bad but cleaned up nicely.Did reroute the brake cable on the one.lol


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out

*5 speed*

They are not as rare as once believed but is the coolest and still the rarest of the corvettes. I have had three and know of at least two collectors (off the grid) with one of each color.


----------



## GTs58

I never get tired looking at those Vince. 

Just heard thru the grape vine today that there is another early Corvette 5 with the proto decals. Can't wait to see that one too. Still can't figure out why my May 61 SN'd Corvette came with the standard issue decals. The stamped dropout must have been at the bottom of the parts barrel for a while an was never attached to a frame.  

Rear Facing Drop Out, would the person with one of each color happen to be Dave in Ohio?


----------



## Richard Bergdahl

vincev said:


> I know GT is probably tired of seeing these two but I like posting them.The one could use a better seat.They are the real deals.Both looked kind of bad but cleaned up nicely.Did reroute the brake cable on the one.lol




Dang, you have my birthday bike .


----------



## Sambikeman

*Island Schwinn*

Did you see the 5 Speed Corvette for sale in Stockton.. for  $400.00 .. It was on C.L. I saw it Saturday.......


----------



## island schwinn

i saw it and bought it.actually i saw it,and GTs58 payed for it,then i went and got it.it's in my garage right now.


----------



## cyberpaull

*Wow so they are real??*

Wow,  Thanks for proving me wrong. I thought for sure those bikes were clones. Great I have a lot more to learn and what to look for. Can't wait to find one for my collection.


----------



## mruiz

Don't have a 5 speed birthday bike but I have 3 speed born 1962 Red Corvette  ( K228765)  Oct  9, 1962

For who ever wants it. Have picture. e-mail me at    mitchell.ruiz@us.army.mil

 Can ship. Priced at 250, that is rock bottom low.


----------



## GTs58

cyberpaull said:


> Wow,  Thanks for proving me wrong. I thought for sure those bikes were clones. Great I have a lot more to learn and what to look for. Can't wait to find one for my collection.




I see you started your search. Are you all boned up on what to look for? If you have any questions I'd be happy to help out.


----------



## cyberpaull

*Thanks*



GTs58 said:


> I see you started your search. Are you all boned up on what to look for? If you have any questions I'd be happy to help out.




Thanks will do


----------



## Freqman1

Rear Facing Drop Out said:


> They are not as rare as once believed but is the coolest and still the rarest of the corvettes. I have had three and know of at least two collectors (off the grid) with one of each color.




The white '59 is probably the rarest Corvette from what I've seen. V/r Shawn


----------



## dave the wave

the white one and the coppertone one.


----------



## island schwinn

i've owned a couple and seen quite a few more of the copper vettes.i also own a white vette and agree they're probably the rarest.i've also seen a fake white vette on here a while back.


----------



## Metacortex

Freqman1 said:


> The white '59 is probably the rarest Corvette from what I've seen. V/r Shawn




Rarer than a Coppertone 5-speed? <g>


----------



## Muncie-mike

I have tried to get on the Corvette registry with no success too many questions to answer I have a 61 Corvette five speed and would like to include it to your registry how do I go about getting that done


----------



## vincev

I wish they would put the registry on the Cabe.It could be a sticky in the middleweight section.


----------



## vincev

How about it Administrators ?


----------



## Freqman1

I think if we go down that road there would need to be a separate registry thread or section because I would want one for Super Streamlines, Blue Birds, 37 & 38 RMS, Shelby Speedlines/Arrows/No-Nose, etc.... V/r Shawn


----------



## schwinnbikebobb

Freqman1 said:


> I think if we go down that road there would need to be a separate registry thread or section because I would want one for Super Streamlines, Blue Birds, 37 & 38 RMS, Shelby Speedlines/Arrows/No-Nose, etc.... V/r Shawn





Sounds good lets do them all.  Why not. Why don't you take the lead on it Freqman.


----------



## island schwinn

I think the 5 speed registry will probably stay with GTs58 for the time being.if you want to add a bike you can pm him with all the info,but need at least 15 posts to use the pm option.
I can let him know about your bike and you guys can exchange info.


----------



## vincev

Freqman1 said:


> I think if we go down that road there would need to be a separate registry thread or section because I would want one for Super Streamlines, Blue Birds, 37 & 38 RMS, Shelby Speedlines/Arrows/No-Nose, etc.... V/r Shawn




The 5 speed one is already set up.Just add to it.I am sure you could contact GT and see what he did to start the registry of the type of bike you want.


----------



## PCHiggin

I had a black one,sold it to a guy in Ohio  about 4 years ago....Heres a link when I got it.....http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?14750-New-Find-Corvette-5-Speed&highlight=corvette+speed


----------



## vincev

I want to find another one with this chain guard...........


----------



## PCHiggin

What is special about the sprocket?


----------



## Schwinndemonium

This upcoming May, will mark 40 years that I have owned my 5 speed Corvette.
This is the bike I have owned the longest.

Jim.


----------



## island schwinn

PCHiggin said:


> What is special about the sprocket?



The front sprocket is actually mounted backwards from others and is thinner for the 5 speed chainring.if you look at the later 5 speed sprockets,you'll notice knurling around the center facing outwards.the 61/62 is smooth in The center.there is also the number 6355 stamped near the inside center of the sprocket.these were only used on corvette 5 speeds and collegiate 5 speeds up to around 67 or so.


----------



## GTs58

*Suggestion For the Administration*

I've been looking for a new home for the Schwinn Corvette 5 Speed Registry and here is one solution since Freqman wants to also add one for multiple makes and models. A sticky would be best so everyone doesn't have to go searching all over the dang site. 

Here's my suggestion. *Start a new section titled Bicycle Registry.* Then the one keeping the Registry can start a new thread with the bikes title. Once the thread is created it can be posted as a sticky in that special section. All the Registries will be a sticky at the top of the page in that Registry Section and all the other none registry posts can follow below. Simple solution if a new section is added.


----------



## vincev

GTs58 said:


> I've been looking for a new home for the Schwinn Corvette 5 Speed Registry and here is one solution since Freqman wants to also add one for multiple makes and models. A sticky would be best so everyone doesn't have to go searching all over the dang site.
> 
> Here's my suggestion. *Start a new section titled Bicycle Registry.* Then the one keeping the Registry can start a new thread with the bikes title. Once the thread is created it can be posted as a sticky in that special section. All the Registries will be a sticky at the top of the page in that Registry Section and all the other none registry posts can follow below. Simple solution if a new section is added.




Good idea.I hope the ADM.makes a reply.


----------



## vincev

GTs58 said:


> I've been looking for a new home for the Schwinn Corvette 5 Speed Registry and here is one solution since Freqman wants to also add one for multiple makes and models. A sticky would be best so everyone doesn't have to go searching all over the dang site.
> 
> Here's my suggestion. *Start a new section titled Bicycle Registry.* Then the one keeping the Registry can start a new thread with the bikes title. Once the thread is created it can be posted as a sticky in that special section. All the Registries will be a sticky at the top of the page in that Registry Section and all the other none registry posts can follow below. Simple solution if a new section is added.




Maybe send the ADM.a private message explaining.


----------



## Muncie-mike

I have a Schwinn Corvette five speed from the original owner that mates registered with your site how do I get on


----------



## GTs58

Muncie-mike said:


> I have a Schwinn Corvette five speed from the original owner that mates registered with your site how do I get on




I'm the one that created the Corvette Registry on the Schwinnbikeforum and I wouldn't waste my time joining that site if I were you. If you could start a new thread in the Schwinn section here on the Cabe with your information and some pictures that would be great! The SBF is under new ownership and Jennifer has taken control along with harassing members including banning members for personal reasons. She even went as far as getting into personal messages of some members so I'd stay away from that site. The actual Registry is not posted on the SBF anymore but I do have the file and it is not publically posted at this time. If I can get your info I'll get you on the list and hopefully us members here can get a new REGISTRY SECTION up and running on this forum.


----------



## vincev

I am going to ask on the "forum issues"


----------



## GTs58

Thanks Vince! 

I'm thinking a whole new section here just for Registries of all different brands and models. Shawn said he would like to start a few so a new section with nothing but registries would be cool. In each Registry thread members can post pictures of their bikes or even discuss the details of each. 

By the way. The only other early 5 speed Corvette like yours is, or was owned by the late Larry Busch of Memory Lane Classics. He was the third owner during all the years I knew about this particular Corvette.


----------



## Muncie-mike

GTs58 said:


> I'm the one that created the Corvette Registry on the Schwinnbikeforum and I wouldn't waste my time joining that site if I were you. If you could start a new thread in the Schwinn section here on the Cabe with your information and some pictures that would be great! The SBF is under new ownership and Jennifer has taken control along with harassing members including banning members for personal reasons. She even went as far as getting into personal messages of some members so I'd stay away from that site. The actual Registry is not posted on the SBF anymore but I do have the file and it is not publically posted at this time. If I can get your info I'll get you on the list and hopefully us members here can get a new REGISTRY SECTION up and running on this forum.


----------



## Muncie-mike

Muncie-mike said:


> View attachment 431905



 Here's a picture of my 1961 Corvette five speed  all original from the original


----------



## GTs58

Muncie-mike said:


> Here's a picture of my 1961 Corvette five speed  all original from the original




Nice 62! I'm betting your serial number is an L15XXXX, the model year transition date for the 1962 5 speed Corvettes.

Here is the Registry thread on the Cabe. http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-corvette-5-speed-registry.38742/


----------



## professor72

Just curious what makes the front chain ring so special on these?


----------



## island schwinn

professor72 said:


> Just curious what makes the front chain ring so special on these?



The front chainring is narrower to accommodate  the narrow derailleur chain.it's also installed backwards compared to standard single and three speed bikes.later 5 speed sprockets had knurling around the center hole,where these don't.there is also the number 6355 stamped on the inside of the chainring near the center hole.


----------



## spoker

was the 6355 also on the later sprockets


----------



## GTs58

spoker said:


> was the 6355 also on the later sprockets




That chain ring was initially made for the 61-62 5 speed Corvettes then it showed up a year later on the 1964 5 speed Collegiate and was used thru the 1968 model year. From what I've seen, the 68 bikes had the ring reversed with dish to the inside and parts # on the outside. Funny thing, Schwinn used a spacer to offset the ring instead of leaving it dished out like all the previous years.


----------



## island schwinn

spoker said:


> was the 6355 also on the later sprockets



The number disappeared in 68 as GT said.they were reversed to clear the frame with the different gears.


----------



## spoker

is this the right sprocket?


----------



## GTs58

spoker said:


> is this the right sprocket?]
> 
> Nope, that's the later issue with the knurling around the crank hole. It works, but not OE for the 68 and earlier 5 speeds.


----------



## spoker

thanks,my netbook wont lt me zoom in on things


----------



## Tucko Smucko

cyberpaull said:


> Been seeing a lot of fake 5-Speed Corvettes on Ebay and Craigslist. It just turns my stomach. It's so obvious the derailleur's is late 70's early 80's, that they install on a Corvette bike. Just my two cents. "If I am mistaken, then I will apologize for this post".
> View attachment 126280 View attachment 126281



Wow, stomach's turn for a fake bicycle!?! Of all the cruel or unjust thing's in the world to be indignant over. Again, I say WOW!  BTW - fake or real both pics of bikes are COOL!


----------



## Flathead31Coupe

What is the proper rear derailleur for a 57 Corvette


----------



## phantom

Flathead31Coupe said:


> What is the proper rear derailleur for a 57 Corvette



Only the 5 speed Corvettes used a derailleur.


----------



## Flathead31Coupe

I'm sorry, that's what I meant. What is the proper five-speed derailleur manufacturer?


----------



## GTs58

Flathead31Coupe said:


> I'm sorry, that's what I meant. What is the proper five-speed derailleur manufacturer?



Huret made the derailleur. The 61 & 62 Corvettes were the only 5 speeds.


----------



## Flathead31Coupe

I was looking like for more info. Short cage, long cage. Do you have a picture? Is there a serial number? Trying to make it authentic as possible. Thanks!


----------



## GTs58

Flathead31Coupe said:


> I was looking like for more info. Short cage, long cage. Do you have a picture? Is there a serial number? Trying to make it authentic as possible. Thanks!




You're making a 1957 Corvette 5 speed @Flathead31Coupe ? 

Here's the parts sheet for the earliest correct piece used on the Schwinns first 5 Speed bikes, the 1961 and 1962 Corvette. Notice the spears rounded point on the outer cage #1901. Only a few of those have shown up and that was the first design. Other than that artwork the second most common design was the pointed spear. The hanger and pivot bolt were black oxide also, and from what I've seen that was only on the Schwinn bikes. Also the jockey wheel cage is shaped quite different than all the latter issues along with it being the only one with four tension prongs.  I posted some pictures in Life of Schwinn's for sale ad with the Corvette 5 speed parts. Here's the link...........








						1961/62 SCHWINN Corvette custom 5 speed Klunker or back to orig? 49cm | Sell - Trade: Complete Bicycles
					

49cm or 19” frame with 31” standover Custom built with Shimano 105 cranks, new BB, new BB adapter, Araya 7x rims on Specialized sealed hubs, Shimano Crane derailleur, Shimano shifter, Brooks saddle, new Origin8 cruiser bars/stem, new brakes, new grips, new chain, new pedals and new cables...




					thecabe.com
				




Here's my 62 Contenintal that has the identical derailleur. You can PM if you have any questions.


----------



## Flathead31Coupe

Thanks for the info. Sorry not a 57 lol and I am not building one. It's for a friend.


----------

